# Externe Festplatte - HILFE



## Antrax (10. November 2004)

Hallo,

also, habe jetzt schon einige zeit eine externe Festplatte, die über USB angeschlossen ist.

Vor etwa 3 Wochen habe ich mir dann eine zweite externe Festplatte ( Gehäuse + Samsung 80 GB HDD ) gekauft und zusammengesetzt, da meine altre Festplatte sehr klein war.

Nun, habe sie, wie mit der alten ext. HDD auch, angeschlossen, partitioniert und alles lief auf Anhieb.

So, jetzt wird ja eine solche externe HDD als USB-Massenspeicher im Gerätemanager von WIndows XP angezeigt.

Seit 2 Wochen aber erkennt Windows XP meine neue ext. HDD allerdings nur noch als "Unbekanntes Gerät" und ich kann nicht mehr auf die Festplatte zugreifen.

Habe schon alles versucht, aber nichts klappte 

Ich denke mal, dass ich Windows irgenmdwie wieder beibringen muss, dass es sich um ein USB-Massenspeichergerät handelt, aber wie mache ich das ?

Bzw. hier ein paar Daten ...

HDD Gehäuse : RaidSonic IcyBox 355 Series
HDD : Samsung 80 GB 
Connected ist alles über USB 2.0


Bitte, ich brauche dringends Hilfe ...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

antrax


----------



## Antrax (12. November 2004)

hmm, kann mir keiner helfen ?


----------



## digiTAL (13. November 2004)

hi,

für die externe festplatte sollten doch treiber dabei gewesen sein! wenn nicht kannst du ja mal  auf die herstellerseite gehen, dort müsste ja dann etwas genaueres zur installation stehen.

hmm, wenn es keine treiber gibt dann gehe zum _geräte-manager_ und gehe dann auf _unbekanntes gerät_ rechtsklick auf _treiber aktualisieren / installieren_. einfach die windows xp cd reinschmeissen und er sollte was finden und installieren können.

mfg digiTALE


----------

